# Weekly Competition 2016-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F R U' R F2 R' U R
*2. *R U' F R' F2 U R' U' R2 U2
*3. *R U2 R F' R2 F U2 F' R U'
*4. *R2 F2 R' F2 R U' F U2
*5. *U R F2 R U' R' U' F2 R

*3x3x3
1. *F2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F L' B R' D2 B U' F' R U'
*2. *R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F U2 R U F2 L2 U F' D L'
*3. *F' U2 R L' B L F2 D' R' B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 D L2 D R2 U
*4. *R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L' R2 U2 B L' R U L2 R F'
*5. *D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B D' F2 R D B2 L B' L R2 D'

*4x4x4
1. *B Uw U' Fw' F U' Fw' D' U B Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' D2 L' Uw' Rw D' Uw' F D2 B' Fw' F' Rw' F' Rw R D' R2 D' L' Rw' Uw B2 D' B2 R' Uw'
*2. *Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U Rw' D U2 Rw R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 B F L' Rw' D' Uw2 Rw' D Uw' L Fw L' R' D R' D Uw' F' Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L U' Fw2 U' F2
*3. *L' Rw2 Fw' L2 Uw U' B' L Uw2 F' D U' Rw' F2 D B Fw D' L2 F Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw B U R' U' L2 Fw F' L2 Fw Uw B2 Fw' F2 L' F
*4. *L2 Uw R' Uw B F L' D Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D Uw B2 Fw' F L Rw2 D' Uw U' L Uw Rw2 Uw' U L' B' Uw' B R' F2 Uw' Fw' F U2 B2 Fw'
*5. *Fw2 L2 D2 B Fw Rw' U2 B2 F' Rw D' Fw' U F2 L' B' L F' D F' Rw Fw U' F' R' U L2 R2 B2 R' Fw2 Rw U B L Rw' F2 Rw B' Fw

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 B' Dw' U' B Bw' Dw' R D Lw F' D' Fw2 F Uw2 B' Fw2 R B F Rw' Uw R2 Uw' B F D Dw Uw2 U2 Bw2 D2 Dw Rw2 Fw' U2 L Dw2 U L' Rw F2 Uw Lw2 B' D2 B2 L F' Dw2 F2 L B2 Bw' Rw U2 Fw' L2 D U2
*2. *L2 R' Dw B' D2 U B D2 F' D L Lw2 D2 Fw' F D Lw' R Dw' L' D' Lw' Rw U B' Uw U2 Fw' Rw Uw2 F2 D B2 D L Dw L Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 F R D Dw2 F L' R D2 L Rw2 Bw F' L Rw' R Bw2 R B Bw U
*3. *Bw2 Fw R' Bw' L D L2 D' B2 U2 Lw2 D2 B' D2 Uw L2 Lw Bw2 Rw' R B Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw D2 Dw R' B F U2 R D2 Dw Uw2 Rw' D' B2 Fw Lw2 Rw Bw2 L' R Fw' Uw2 R Dw' L2 B2 Bw Fw' F' R' U L R' F2 Dw L'
*4. *R Fw R Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' F2 Rw B' Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Bw' F2 D2 Bw2 L2 R B' Dw' U' L' Rw Fw2 L' B' Fw Dw' Uw' L' R Dw' R Dw U R B Uw Lw R2 Fw2 D Rw2 D2 U' Lw2 R Fw Rw D' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R'
*5. *Bw2 Uw2 L B' Lw2 D2 F2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' U L' Bw2 Rw2 R' D2 Dw Lw F U B' Bw2 Fw Lw2 R U' R' D2 Dw' U2 Bw' Rw Dw2 Rw D' Fw Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw Lw2 U B Dw' Rw U2 Lw' F' Uw' R' Uw2 Rw' B' Fw' R2 B Bw L2 D' Dw

*6x6x6
1. *3U' 2U2 F 2L2 R2 D' B' D' 2B2 3R 2U2 3F L2 U L' 3U' 2F' L2 D2 2U' B' 2F D2 3U' 2U L' 2L R' 2D 2U2 3R2 F' 3U' 2L2 3U2 2B' F' D2 2D 2F2 F' D2 3R 2R 2D' 2L' 3R' R 2B' 2L' 2R2 3F2 L' B2 2U' U L2 F2 3R 2R R2 2D' 2F D' 3F2 2R 3F' 2F' L' 3R
*2. *L2 2R2 R2 U2 2F2 D 2L' 2R2 R' 2U B2 2U' 2F2 2R 2F' 2L2 3F' 2D' 3U2 2U2 3F R 3F' R' 2B D' 2D2 3R' D2 2U 2B' 3R' 2R2 D' 2L 3R B' F2 L 2L 3R R D2 3U' 2R2 2D 2U' R 2D' L' 2L R2 2D2 2B' 3F2 F2 U' B' 2B' 2L 2R2 2F 2R B 3F2 3R2 F' 3R' D 2D'
*3. *D 3U2 2B2 2R 3F' 2D2 U 2R2 R 3F' 2L 3R 3U 2B' 2R2 3F' R 2B2 2F2 L2 D 2D' 3R 3U F2 2R' B' F L2 2L' B2 L 2L2 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R2 R' F2 2U 2F F' 2D2 3U 2U' F2 3R B' 2R' D2 2D2 F' R' D 2D 2U U R 2F2 D' 2D2 U' 2L' B2 D' 3F 2U2 2F2 2D U
*4. *2D U R' 3F2 3R2 2R U 2L' D 3U' 2U F2 L 3U2 R 2U' 2L' 3F F 3U' 2F2 2R2 D2 2D 3U2 F D L' 3F F' D2 U 3R' 2B2 F L' D2 2D 3U2 2B' 2L2 3R2 B2 2B' 3F F2 3R 3U2 2B' 2F' F' 3R' R' 2U2 U' 2F2 2L2 3F' 2R R 2D B 2B' 3F D B2 R' D 2D' U
*5. *2L B2 3U' B2 F 2L' R 2D' B R' 2D' 2L 3R D B' 3U' 3R' U' 2F' D 3R F2 U 2R2 2U2 3R 2R' 3U L' 2L' D2 3F2 2F2 D2 2L2 2F F 2U2 L' 2L' F2 R' B2 2D 2R2 3F2 R' 2F' F2 3U2 B' D2 U2 F' D 2L' B2 2F 2U2 R' 2U U 3R B2 3R2 3F2 2L 3F 2L' 2F2

*7x7x7
1. *L R 2D2 3B2 2R' B 2B 3B 3L2 2D 3R2 2U' 2F D2 F' D2 3R2 2B' 2D2 U' 3F F R' B2 3L 3R2 R 3B' F 2L D2 3D' 3B2 2F' L F2 U2 2R' 3U 3L R F2 R' 2U B' 3B2 3F' 3L2 F' 2U' U 2L2 3L' 2B 3R' R 2B2 D2 B2 3L' 2R 3U 2B2 3D' L2 2U' 2R2 3D' L2 3L 2B' 2U2 2R B F' 3L 3R 3U U 3L' U' 2B U' B' 2D 3D2 2U2 L' D R' 3B2 2U L2 2U F2 3D' 2B 3U 3L' 3R'
*2. *U' 2F 2R' 2B 2R2 D' 3L R' F2 2D2 3B' F' 2L D2 2F R' 3B' D2 U' 3B2 U2 2B' 3L' B D2 2D 3R' 3B2 3F2 D2 2D' 3D 3U' 2U 3F' D 3L2 B' 3D' 2R2 2D 2U2 U' 3L 2F2 R2 B 2B2 L' 3L' 2D B2 U' B2 2B2 3B' L2 R 2F D2 2D 3U B 2B F 3U2 2B 2L2 3B' D 2U' L F2 3U2 3F' 2U2 R' 2B2 3B2 3U' 2F2 3D 2U' 3L 3F 3L' B' L' 3R2 B' F2 U2 L 2L' 3R2 F2 3R2 D 2L' 2U
*3. *D 3L' U2 2R' 2D 3R2 B 3F2 3D' 3B' F' 2L U2 2L2 2R' 3F' 3D' 2B2 3U 2F2 2U 2F U2 B' 3F2 3L2 3B2 3D' 2U L 3L2 R2 3U2 2F2 2U2 U2 2R R2 2U2 L2 R2 3B' 3D' 2B 3U' 3F 3L' 2F2 3U B' 3L' 3D 3U' 3L2 2U2 3F U2 3L 3R 2U' R 2B2 3R' 3U 2U2 U 2L' 3L' F2 2D' 3L2 3R B2 2B 2U 3L2 B R2 2F2 3L' B D' 3D2 L' 2U2 L' 2D2 3R' U2 2L2 3F' 3L' U' 2L' 2B' 3R2 3B 3R 2R' 2B
*4. *3D 2L2 3L2 3D' 3R2 2B 3B2 3U' 2L' 2R F D U L' 3R2 2R 2B2 D' 2B L2 2L' D 3D2 3L D2 B2 3F L' 2R2 2D' 2B' 3D' R D B' L2 3B 3R' 3F' 3R2 R' B2 3F 2U2 2L2 2B' 3F2 2D' U B2 3D 3U' F 2R' D2 3L2 D' R2 3D' 2U2 3B R2 F2 2D2 3R2 3D 3U2 2B2 2U L2 2R' 3B 3F' 2F 2D2 2L2 3B' U 2L2 3F2 2R' R F 2D2 3F' L' 3L 2R B2 L2 3R R' 2D 2R B2 2B2 2F F' 3U 2B'
*5. *3D2 3U B D' 2B' F2 3L' 2F' 2L2 3R' 2B D2 2U 3B 2D2 3U' 3F' 2F2 F 3L' 3B L2 D 2B' 3R' R 3D2 2L 2B 3D' 2U 3L2 R2 B2 3D' 3U2 2U' B 2L2 3R 2D2 3U' 2L' D' 3U' U F' 2L 2R D 3F 2D' 3U2 2F2 R 3B2 3L 2F2 3R B2 2B' 2F2 3D' U' 3B 2F R 3D2 2R 3D2 3F2 2F D' L2 3F2 2F2 3L2 2R 3U 2B 3F' F' 3R' 2R2 B' R' 3U2 2B' 2L2 D 3L F U2 R' D 2D' R U' F 3L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U R' U2
*2. *U' F2 R F R2 F' U2 R U' R'
*3. *R U2 R F2 U' F2 U F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' B D' L' D F2 R F B' R U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B2
*2. *B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 B' L D B2 F L F'
*3. *L' F2 L D2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 R D2 F' L' B' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw2 L B2 F L' B U L B D B' Fw F U' F' D2 Fw' R Uw Fw2 Uw' U2 R Fw2 R' D R2 Fw R B F D B' U B2 U2 Fw' R2 D' R'
*2. *D2 Uw' Fw Rw' U' Rw2 B2 D B L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw' F2 Rw Fw2 F' D' F' Uw B Fw D' Fw U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 U' L D' B' F2 Uw' R2
*3. *B R D2 Uw' B2 F2 Rw R' U2 Rw' R2 B2 R2 B F' L2 U' Rw2 Fw2 F D Uw L2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U Rw2 R' F' L2 Rw2 R' D' U2 B2 Fw' D' L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Bw' Dw Uw Bw2 D2 U' F' D2 Rw F D' Dw B2 Lw Rw R Fw Rw2 Dw2 R' B' Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw U2 R2 Dw Uw L' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw' Uw L B Fw' F R Dw' Lw R' D2 Lw Fw2 Rw Bw' Lw' D' Bw' Dw R' Dw Uw Bw' Rw2 Bw
*2. *F2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Bw L2 R' U L' D' F Lw Fw' Rw2 R2 B U2 B Dw2 F2 Dw Lw2 Dw B Bw Fw2 D Lw Dw2 Uw' L' F Dw' Uw L' Rw R Fw' Lw' B' Rw' D2 Dw B F2 Rw2 R Dw' Rw Dw2 U Bw Fw Rw B2 F L D' Fw2 F
*3. *D2 Bw L2 Lw' Fw Lw Dw R2 Dw Lw' B2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B Fw Rw2 Bw2 Fw Lw' D2 Bw F L2 B' Rw B L Fw2 Dw F' Lw Rw B2 Dw' Rw U' L' Rw B' D' Lw B' Dw Lw' D2 Uw2 R2 F Dw2 Fw2 L Fw F2 D Bw2 F' R2 Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D 2B 3R 3F L2 2R2 2D F' L 3F' 3R2 3U 3F 3U2 2U' U 3F2 R' F' U2 3F2 2F2 L2 2R' R2 2U' L 2F 2D L R2 2B2 L 2D2 2U2 L' U 3F F' R 2D 2L' R' 3F' 2F2 2R' D2 U2 L 3R' B2 2F' 2U' R2 2B 2D 3F F' L' 2B D2 2L 2B2 L2 2U2 2B2 D F U' 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L2 2F' D2 B2 3D' 3U2 2U' L2 3R U2 B' 3B2 2U 2L2 3L2 3U U' 2B' 3B' 2F' F2 R2 3F' R2 3D' 3F' 3U2 L' 3L D' 2D2 2L' 2B 3B 3F F' 2L 3R' 2R2 2B2 D U' 2L2 3R D2 3U2 2U' U' 3B' F' D 2F' F' D 2B' 3B' F2 2L' 3R' B' 2B' 2F' D 3U' 2U' U 3L2 U 2B' 2F2 2L 3U' U L2 3D2 3B' 2U R' D' U R2 3B' 2R2 3U' 2L' 2R U 3L R 2U2 U2 3R 2D 3D 2U2 L 2L 3L' B 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 L B2 R2 B D' R' U2 F L D2
*2. *R2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R' F2 R' B2 U F D' F2 D2 L F' D U2 B
*3. *R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' L D U2 R' B2 U2 L B' R U
*4. *L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 F' L2 B D B L D' B' R F
*5. *U2 F' D2 F2 D' B R B2 L F' D B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 B2
*6. *R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B' U' B' D2 B L' D R2 B
*7. *B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F' L F2 D B D2 B D U L' F'
*8. *U F2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L D2 U2 F2 R F2 R' B' U'
*9. *F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U' F' R F' L' R' D R' U2 F
*10. *U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B F' L B2 L D2 U' B' L
*11. *U2 F L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F D' R2 U L' B F' R2 F' U B L2
*12. *R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L F2 L2 F' D R2 F2 L2 R' F L U'
*13. *L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 R U2 F L2 D' R2 U' R U' F2
*14. *D' F R' F2 R' B' D L' U' B2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2 L
*15. *U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L' F D2 U2 R' B' L F U B2
*16. *U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 F' R B' U F2 U2 R2 U' L U'
*17. *L2 R2 U2 F U2 F D2 B L2 F D' B' D2 R' U2 R D' B U F'
*18. *B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 R B' L' D' B2 L2 D2 R' D L
*19. *U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' D F L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2
*20. *B2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 F' R U' L' F2 L' F R' U R'
*21. *D2 L F2 U' F2 B' L' F L F U2 F' B2 R2 B' D2 B D2
*22. *D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R B2 D R' B D2 B' U' B2
*23. *B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B' R' U L2 F2 D' B2 F' R' D'
*24. *R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' F' D B' D2 B' L2 R B2 U2
*25. *U D F' U2 B2 L D' F R' L' F' U2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2
*26. *B L2 U2 L2 B D2 F D2 F2 L2 F R D' L' D' F2 L U' L' F2 U2
*27. *D B2 U' L' D' B U2 B' U B2 L2 B2 U' D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2
*28. *R D' L' U2 F2 B D' B2 D' L F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2
*29. *U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 L R' F' U' B2 R U' B R F
*30. *B' D R F' L U2 R' B R' B2 D2 F2 U2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D
*31. *L U2 L2 D F' B U D2 B L' F2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2
*32. *U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 F L2 D L' R' B L2 D' B' L2 F' L2
*33. *U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D2 L' U B2 U' B L2 F U2 L'
*34. *L2 F2 U2 L' D' F R B R2 U' D2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2
*35. *B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L' U' B2 F D L U B2 R2 F
*36. *B' R2 U2 D' F R' F' B U L' U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2
*37. *D R2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L D' F R D B2 L R2 D U
*38. *U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' B' U' L2 F L' F' R2 B'
*39. *U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 F' U2 R D2 R' D2 F2 U' L' F
*40. *U2 R2 B U2 B R2 F U2 B F' D' B2 U2 F' L' D R' D2 U' L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L F' R U' B' D2 R' U' F2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 D L2 U
*2. *L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R D' U F' D' R' F' R' B2 U'
*3. *L' B2 L B2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 D L' D U' F D B' L' U2 R2
*4. *F D2 B' R B' L F2 B2 D R U L2 F2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U
*5. *U2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 R' D' L' D2 B F L B' D2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 R' F R B' R U' B2 F2 R' B2
*2. *U F B2 D L2 F' R B' R U R L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R'
*3. *U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 B' U' F' U R' D' F L' U' L'
*4. *D2 R B2 R D2 L B2 R U2 L2 U2 F D' B R' B2 L' R2 B R'
*5. *B2 D2 L R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U' B2 U2 L F' R F R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U' B D' L D2 F D2 F2 R U
*2. *D2 F L2 B2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B2 R2 U' R' F2 D' F' U2 F' R' U2 R2
*3. *F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' D2 R' B2 U' R F L' U' L F' D2
*4. *R2 U B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R' B U F2 L U F' R U2 F'
*5. *U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R B L2 D2 U' B' D' F D' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F D2 B D2 R B F2 L U' B2 F' L U' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 R2 F' R' U2 R F' U
*3. *U2 F2 L' U2 B L B R' F B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 U'
*4. *Rw2 B F' D B D2 Rw B2 Fw' Uw Fw' D Uw2 U' Fw' U2 Fw' U R Fw R B2 U L' B2 Rw D2 Uw2 L2 R2 D2 Uw' L2 D2 R F R' Fw F R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R U' F U2 R2 U' F' U'
*3. *L2 B2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U R B2 R' F' U' R D' U2 L'
*4. *L' Rw' Uw' L R D R D' U L D U2 Rw D' U2 Rw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw U2 Rw' D U2 B2 D' U' L2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw F Rw2 R' U B' D2 Rw F
*5. *Uw' U2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 D' Lw D Dw' Uw' Rw' Dw' U' Fw' U B2 Lw' Fw F2 L' F Rw B' Fw2 F U2 Bw' U B Fw' Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 B' Dw' B2 F Lw2 D' L Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw' U' Lw2 R' D Uw' Bw F' Rw2 D' F2 L Lw' B Bw Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / dddU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B R' L B' U R' U l' r' u
*2. *U R L' U L' B L' l'
*3. *U B' U L B' R L' U B' r b' u
*4. *L B' U' L B L' R r' b' u
*5. *R' B' U' R' B' U' B U' l' r b u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) /
*2. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, 2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 3)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 6)

*Skewb
1. *D R' U' R U' R' U D U' D' U'
*2. *U D' R' U' L' D R U' L' D' U'
*3. *L U D U R U' D U' D' U'
*4. *D' L U' D R' U' R L' R' D' U'
*5. *D R U' R' L' D' R L' U' D' U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 19, 2016)

2x2: (20.79) 11.75 20.31 14.84 (8.09) = 15.63 // includes a +2 on 3rd solve
3x3: 24.73 28.51 24.31 (34.64) (23.37) = 25.85 // happy enough with that
4x4: 2:00.06 2:03.65 2:01.68 (1:57.06) (2:08.30) = 2:01.79 // decent for me
5x5: (5:11.46) 3:54.52 4:31.68 4:38.27 (3:31.28) = 4:21.49 // PB single in final solve by 4s
6x6: 10:29.84 (10:22.36) 10:27.99 (12:52.53) 10:46.34 = 10:34.72 // first 2 solves both PB singles, also a PB average, messed up a parity on 4th solve, then lockup on 5th
7x7: 17:48.35 17:58.52 16:19.36 (14:50.47) (19:20.40) = 17:22.08 // first, third and fourth solves all PB's, but then again these are only my second through sixth solves ever 
2-3-4 Relay: 2:58.69 // slow 3x3 solve but slightly better than last week
2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:21.50 // done better
Clock: 28.67 59.72 (27.88) (DNF) DNF = DNF // meh
FMC: 53 // good for me



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
R' U' F' L F2 R B' R' // cross
F' U2 F U2 B U B' // F2L-1
U' F U F' // F2L-2
U2 B' U' B // F2L-3
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // OLL
y2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F-_U2_F_D2_L2_F_D2_B_D2_R_B_F2_L_U-_B2_F-_L_U-_L&alg=x2_//_inspection R-_U-_F-_L_F2_R_B-_R-_//_cross F-_U2_F_U2_B_U_B-_//_F2L&#45;1 U-_F_U_F-_//_F2L&#45;2 U2_B-_U-_B_//_F2L&#45;3 R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_//_F2L&#45;4 F_U_R_U-_R2_F-_R_U_R_U-_R-_//_OLL y2_R-_U-_R_y_R2_u_R-_U_R_U-_R_u-_R2_//_PLL


----------



## asacuber (Apr 19, 2016)

2x2: 3.16, (3.48), (2.01), 2.59, 2.49= 2.75//YASSSSS
3x3: (14.63), 14.38, 12.40, (12.11), 13.78= 13.52//Decent
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 11.28= 11.28//DAYUM
PyraMinx: (11.63), 8.63, (7.00), 7.45, 8.37= 8.16//Mmmm could've been better but ok
Skewb: 6.70, 7.66, 9.48, (11.02), (4.71)= 7.95//nice
3x3 OH: (26.01), (30.78), 28.38, 26.86, 27.58= 27.61//I should practice OH more coz this was absolutely great 
2-4: 1:42.65// Not bad considering I was using a very locky shengshou
Square-1: 59.83, (29.83), 1:07.51, (1:48.63), 39.32= 55.56//PB single!
2-5: 5:43.35//Umm Whatever 
4x4: (1:25.81), 1:15.08, (1:09.40), 1:16.94, 1:13.30= 1:15.11//Got a guansu today and decent avg considering no 4x4 practice for a week or so.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.85, (5.80), (4.10), 5.19, 5.45 = *5.17* // Scrambles had more potential but nice Ao5 anyway
*3x3x3:* (14.68), 18.47, (21.56), 21.02, 18.39 = *19.30* // Started well, stopped to have lunch, got crap
*4x4x4:* 1:22.64, (1:53.09), 1:45.59, 1:50.72, (1:14.41) = *1:39.65* // PB single, meh avg
*5x5x5:* 4:05.97, (4:01.41), 4:08.20, (4:39.37), 4:36.95 = *4:17.04* // PB single and avg. Still not sub-4
*7x7x7:* 30:15.41, DNF, 20:35.91, 25:17.42, DNF = *DNF* // 1st try ever, DNF#1 center piece pop, #2 flipping alg gone wrong
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.59, (40.90), (52.23), 40.94, 43.44 = *43.00* // Meh, need targeted practice
*2-3-4 Relay: 1:53.16* // PB
*2-3-4 Relay: 8:01.61 *// Completely spoiled the 4 solves 
*MegaMinx:* 3:37.09, 3:36.35, (3:04.85), (3:42.37), 3:38.37 = *3:37.28* // 1st 5 solves with new Dayan Mega sless ridged
*PyraMinx:* 15.04, (11.47), 14.79, (15.57), 11.60 = *13.82* // Meh
*Skewb:* (8.19), 13.07, 12.96, (15.12), 10.80 = *12.28*


----------



## partyjp (Apr 19, 2016)

2x2x2 5.36 (9.62) 8.05 (4.92) 6.19 = 6.54 // bad average 
3x3x3 17.08 16.65 (19.01) (12.86) 18.26 = 17.3 //okay average
pyraminx (12.98) (8.74) 9.61 10.76 11.87 = 10.75 // okay average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 19, 2016)

222: 4.45, (6.79), 4.75, (3.96), 4.95 = 4.72
333: 16.00, (13.15), (16.63), 13.73, 13.82 = 14.52
444: 1:06.25, (56.56), 1:03.39, 1:04.26, (1:06.29) = 1:04.63 [Ewww]
555: 1:47.55, (1:36.35), 1:37.80, (1:50.75), 1:37.88 = 1:41.08
666: (4:09.57), 3:58.59, (3:33.62), 3:52,42, 4:04.26 = 3:58.42 [EEEW]
Megaminx: (1:59.29), 2:21.48, (2:36.39), 2:07.43, 2:23.49 = 2:17.40
Pyraminx: 9.51, (6.61), 7.78, (11.35), 10.60 = 9.30
Skewb: 8.32, 6.73, (15.14), 8.99, (6.19) = 8.01


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 19, 2016)

*
2x2x2*: 47.50, (13.85), 14.99+, 19.33, (DNF) = *27.28 *I'm a little off today.
*3x3x3*: (52.24), 44.89, 43.07, 37.72, (32.74) = *41.90* If only the trend wouldn't reset so often . . .
*4x4x4*: 2:22.26, (2:35.54), 2:26.91, (1:44.38), 2:30.94 = *2:26.71 *The second was about 1:59 except for a nasty pop at the end, and the 4th missed my PB by 0.23 seconds. Very disappointed.
*5x5x5*: (6:17.05), 9:16.49, (DNF), 6:42.84, 6:57.42 = *7:38.92 * I think it's fair to say I can solve a 5x5, but not speedsolve. Free place points for everyone else who tries!
*2-3-4 relay = 3:05.11 * // 20.63 2x2, forgot to hit the time for the 3x3 split, and +2 on the 4x4.
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 16.46, 42.25, 2:36.11, 5:05.85 = *8:40.69

FMC = 60 moves*


Spoiler: FMC solution



D F2 L' F' D' R' B L' R' F2 R D F' L D' L' D R' F R U' R U R' D' F D F2 R F2 R' F2 R F' R' L F D F' D' L B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L' x y R U R' y D R U R' U' R' D R2

D F2 L' F' - 1x2x2 block
D' R' B L' - 2x2x2 block
R' F2 R D F' L D' L' D - 2X2X3 block
R' F R U' R U R' - F2L - one pair
D' F D F2 R F2 R' F2 R F' R' - F2L
L F D F' D' L B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L' - OLL
x y R U R' y D R U R' U' R' D R2 - PLL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 20, 2016)

3BLD DNF(2:13.15), 1:14.11, 49.36= 49.36
4BLD 6:12:33, DNF(7:05.20), 7:12.61= 6:12.33
FMC 32


Spoiler



D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F D2 B D2 R B F2 L U' B2 F' L U' L

F2 D' L B' square
R F R L' U L2 F2 D' F2L-1
R2 B R' B' D B' D2 R' D R B2 R' B' *R' Make pair and VHLS
*[ U F' U',B]

I found a really fast solution to L3C, But i didn't write it down and can't remember it


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 20, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 8.34 (8.88) 7.67 (6.60) 8.81 = *8.27
3X3X3:* (22.20) 19.47 (18.41) 19.36 22.14 = *20.32 *
*4X4X4* (1:30.57) 1:40.17 (1:52.17) 1:38.37 1:41.56 = *1:40.03
*


----------



## Bart Kymmell (Apr 20, 2016)

*3x3x3*: 25.604, (32,683,) (36,840,) 22,560, 30,561 = *26,24. *_3rd one was a pll skip.
_


----------



## muchacho (Apr 20, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.30 (8.93) 8.27 (4.05) 7.47 = *7.35
3x3:* 24.18 25.57 (26.02) 21.50 (21.02) = *23.75
4x4:* (3:13.89) 2:35.00 (2:23.21) 2:41.05 3:07.92 = *2:48.99
Skewb:* (14.34) 17.73 16.78 19.23 (24.85) = *17.91
2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF* // I forgot to learn an Y-Perm, and I didn't realized I could have used an N-Perm.
*2-4 Relay:* *3:42.47 
FMC:* *45*


Spoiler



z'
U L2 Lw Uw L2 U' Lw U Rw U' x' // FB
L2 U2 L2 U' L U' Lw' U Lw' U2 L2 U2 Lw2 // SB
U' F R' F' R U R U' Rw' // CMLL
U Rw' R U2 Rw R' U' Rw R' U2 Rw2 R2 U // LSE


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 20, 2016)

*3x3: * 10.72, 14.36, 9.68, 9.57, 9.31 = *9.99 *// just sub 10 yay! last solve was pll skip 

*2x2: *2.13, 4.68+, 2.00, 2.35, 1.74 = *2.16 *// nice average

*4x4: *56.83, 40.89, 53.20, 50.46, 58.16 = *53.50 *

*5x5: *1:40.04, 1:40.41, 1:36.21, 1:38.12, 1:25.62 =* 1:38.13*

*2-4 Relay: 59.79 

2-5 Relay: 2:52.10*

*Pyraminx: *7.83, 4.45, 17.49, 3.62, 5.31 *= **5.86 *// the third solve was a sub 3 if not for pop 

*Megaminx: *2:14.40, 1:38.85, 1:54.95, 1:53.39, 2:08.30 = *1:58.88*

*Skewb: *4.48, 7.43, 6.94, 5.90, 13.44 = *6.76*

*Clock: *12.89, (DNF), 8.40, 12.64, 13.02 = *12.85*

*Square-1: * 23.32, 20.60, 9.98, 20.03, 21.41+ = *20.68 *// bad average but single was awesome, eo skip. 

*2x2 Blindfolded: *30.38+, DNF(32.38), 20.18* = 20.1

Match the scramble: 2:12.47
*
*3x3 Blindfolded: *56.26, DNF, 31.26* = **31.26 *// messed up on first 2 but got a decent time on last solve, went safe

*4x4 Blindfolded: *DNF, 3:34.29, DNS = *3:34.29 *// Great time on second scramble, memo was 1:12

*3x3 One Handed: *19.85, 19.76, 16.37, 21.25, 25.42 = *20.29*

*3x3 MBLD: **21/33 in 1:00:00 *// bad accuracy, memo was 37:55

*FMC: 47*



Spoiler: FMC Solution



D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F D2 B D2 R B F2 L U' B2 F' L U' L

F2 D' L B' F L' U L2 // 2x2x2
B R' B' D2 F2 // cross
B' D B F' D F2 D' F' R' D' R // f2l 2+3 
D2 R D' R' D R D R2 // f2l 4
D L D' R D L' D' 
L' F L B' L' F' L B // Last Layer (comms) 
*47 moves*


*
*


----------



## Matthew Anderson (Apr 23, 2016)

*2x2: *(12.347), 9.481, 9.263, 10.902, (8.932) = _9.882_
*
2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF, 4:53.174, DNF = _4:53.174_

Solves weren't too shabby. 2x2 could have been faster by about 2 seconds but the 2BLD solve was miserable...

anyway, good luck to everyone else who is entering.


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 25, 2016)

*2x2: *(10.50), 9.88, 8.03, 8.72, (3.53) = *8.88 *// That last scramble though.. Sub 10 avg, so nice. 
*
3x3: *28.57, (27.05), (30.27), 29.82, 27.52 = *28.64 *// Wow, I've actually improved, sub 30 avg


----------



## kbrune (Apr 25, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.41
7.67, 8.25, 6.31, 6.30, 8.25

*3x3*:20.94
15.24, 20.82, 22.11, 22.88, 19.89

*4x4*: 1:30.99
1:22.88, 1:36.06, 1:29.85, 1:28.31, 1:34.82

*5x5*: 2:58.98
2:56.03, 3:46.97, 2:53.74, 2:59.70, 3:01.20
First sub 3 ao5! Woo!!

*6x6*: 8:24.79
7:53.67, 9:28.45, 8:16.60, 8:33.29, 8:24.49

*7x7*: 13:27.68
15:00.90, 13:05.99, 15:08.12, 11:53.61, 12:16.28

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:10.70

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:31.53

*2BLD*: 

*3BLD*: 

*MultiBLD*: 1/2 (12:36.93)

*MTS*: 3:49.75
2:43.83, 4:37.52, DNF, 3:22.97, 3:28.77

*OH*: 58.85
51.43, 58.11, 1:01.38, 57.05, 1:08.75

*Pyraminx*: 12.79
14.14, 13.30, 12.49, 12.57, 10.33

*Megaminx*: 4:38.20
4:16.99, 4:54.83, 4:42.77, 4:09.84, 6:10.00

*Skewb*: 24.95
20.02, 21.76, 36.09, 18.06, 33.06

*FMC*: 45 moves
Inspection X2
U2 L R F' R2 1x2x2
D F D2 R' D' F2 D2 2x2x3
B' L U' L' U B' U2 B' U F2L-1
B' U B' U' B F2L
L' U D' B' D B U' L U OLL
Z U2 L' B' L U2 R' F R' F' R2 PLL


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 25, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 3.65, (7.08), 5.63, 4.18, (3.37)-> *4.49
3x3x3:* 15.69, (18.09), (14.56), 16.05, 17.42-> *16.39
4x4x4:* 1:22.63, (1:18.94), (1:30.41), 1:23.36, 1:29.56-> *1:25.18
5x5x5:* 2:35.49, (2:57.85), 2:43.94, (2:33.29), 2:40.11-> *2:39.85
7x7x7:* 9:00.52, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00-> *DNF
2x2x2BLD:* 1:02.91, 1:06.60, 54.70-> *54.70
3x3x3BLD:* 4:27.88, 3:42.39, 4:31.49-> *3:42.39
3x3x3OH:* 35.86, 32.77, (36.61), 34.77, (28.27)-> *34.47
234*-> *1:44.69
2345*-> *4:51.82
megaminx:* 3:04.82, (3:08.60), 2:58.31, (2:44.54), 3:00.72-> *3:01.28
sq-1:* 54.68, (37.11), 49.28, 54.95, (57.70)-> *52.97
skewb:* 10.35, 8.06, 9.82, (6.49), (11.33)-> *9.41*

*FMC:* 36 moves
Solution: L' D' L R' B2 D' L B' D B' L B F L D' R' D' R L' D B R B' L2 B R' B2 L' B F' D' F D' F' D2 F

L' D' L R' B2 D' L B' //2x2x2
D B' L B F L //other 2x2x2
D' R' D' R //f2l-1
L' D * L2 B' L' B //f2l
F' D' F D' F' D2 F //permutation edges

insertion: * B R B' L2 B R' B' L2 (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 26, 2016)

Results week 16: congrats to the super cuber, Torch and EDDDY!

*2x2x2*(43)

 1.91 WACWCA
 1.96 Basil Herold
 2.13 uyneb2000
 2.16 the super cuber
 2.64 G2013
 2.75 asacuber
 2.86 Jbacboy
 2.98 Iggy
 3.27 cuberkid10
 3.61 Torch
 3.68 EDDDY
 3.70 Cale S
 3.90 FastCubeMaster
 3.94 pantu2000
 4.10 Tx789
 4.14 Yoshi-San
 4.22 TcubesAK
 4.30 MLGCubez
 4.42 CyanSandwich
 4.49 Bogdan
 4.50 ichcubegern
 4.71 Mark Boyanowski
 4.72 Ordway Persyn
 5.16 mafergut
 5.17 MFCuber
 6.53 partyjp
 6.57 JFCuber
 6.75 joeydunn22
 7.02 JoshuaStacker
 7.15 AlphaSheep
 7.20 username...
 7.35 muchacho
 7.41 kbrune
 8.27 MarcelP
 8.88 rishirs321
 9.71 arbivara
 9.75 h2f
 9.88 Matthew Anderson
 10.39 Jason Green
 11.27 RyuKagamine
 13.63 MatsBergsten
 15.63 Shaky Hands
 27.27 One Wheel
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.47 Jbacboy
 9.47 Iggy
 9.99 uyneb2000
 9.99 the super cuber
 10.48 Yoshi-San
 10.54 cuberkid10
 11.11 pantu2000
 11.31 EDDDY
 11.65 Torch
 12.27 ichcubegern
 12.39 Basil Herold
 12.63 Cale S
 12.71 FastCubeMaster
 12.94 G2013
 13.52 asacuber
 13.96 MLGCubez
 14.20 TcubesAK
 14.36 Mark Boyanowski
 14.41 Tx789
 14.52 Ordway Persyn
 15.43 YoAkshYo
 16.26 Dene
 16.39 Bogdan
 16.42 CyanSandwich
 17.33 partyjp
 19.29 mafergut
 19.71 MFCuber
 20.00 AlphaSheep
 20.32 MarcelP
 20.70 h2f
 20.94 kbrune
 21.98 Jason Green
 23.22 TheSilverBeluga
 23.75 muchacho
 25.85 Shaky Hands
 26.71 QUASAR
 28.64 rishirs321
 30.57 GhostBear53
 31.92 arbivara
 37.14 joeydunn22
 37.50 MatsBergsten
 41.89 One Wheel
 42.01 RyuKagamine
 1:04.11 DF1229
*4x4x4*(30)

 39.27 EDDDY
 41.31 Iggy
 41.62 cuberkid10
 41.71 Jbacboy
 46.77 Yoshi-San
 49.33 Cale S
 50.72 ichcubegern
 50.91 G2013
 51.66 pantu2000
 51.78 Torch
 53.50 the super cuber
 59.56 Dene
 1:00.33 FastCubeMaster
 1:01.52 Mark Boyanowski
 1:04.63 Ordway Persyn
 1:11.34 Tx789
 1:15.11 asacuber
 1:21.06 h2f
 1:25.18 Bogdan
 1:30.15 YoAkshYo
 1:30.99 kbrune
 1:39.65 mafergut
 1:40.03 MarcelP
 1:46.91 TcubesAK
 2:01.80 Shaky Hands
 2:11.03 RyuKagamine
 2:14.84 MatsBergsten
 2:23.17 Jason Green
 2:26.70 One Wheel
 2:47.99 muchacho
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:07.00 Lapinsavant
 1:25.92 cuberkid10
 1:31.28 Iggy
 1:31.90 Yoshi-San
 1:38.12 the super cuber
 1:41.08 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.57 EDDDY
 1:47.53 Dene
 1:52.23 Torch
 2:01.78 FastCubeMaster
 2:15.85 Tx789
 2:39.85 Bogdan
 2:51.04 TcubesAK
 2:58.98 kbrune
 3:13.80 h2f
 3:38.27 RyuKagamine
 4:17.04 mafergut
 4:21.49 Shaky Hands
 4:43.29 MatsBergsten
 7:38.92 One Wheel
*6x6x6*(12)

 3:04.63 Dene
 3:09.32 cuberkid10
 3:20.84 Torch
 3:30.74 EDDDY
 3:58.28 Ordway Persyn
 4:40.63 Tx789
 5:37.14 Basil Herold
 7:34.30 RyuKagamine
 7:41.87 h2f
 8:24.79 kbrune
10:34.72 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:35.89 Dene
 5:26.94 Torch
 6:04.27 Tx789
10:56.55 RyuKagamine
13:27.72 kbrune
17:22.08 Shaky Hands
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF mafergut
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.21 Iggy
 18.30 Jbacboy
 20.29 the super cuber
 21.24 pantu2000
 21.71 cuberkid10
 22.63 ichcubegern
 22.78 Torch
 23.24 Basil Herold
 24.40 Yoshi-San
 26.03 FastCubeMaster
 27.61 asacuber
 27.93 Mark Boyanowski
 28.66 Dene
 28.78 YoAkshYo
 33.42 AlphaSheep
 33.85 Tx789
 34.47 Bogdan
 35.16 TcubesAK
 42.99 mafergut
 47.87 h2f
  58.85 kbrune
 1:31.91 RyuKagamine
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:12.76 Torch
 2:13.18 Tx789
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 6.41 Basil Herold
 11.28 asacuber
 20.18 the super cuber
 24.93 h2f
 27.92 CyanSandwich
 34.03 Torch
 34.05 EDDDY
 34.41 MatsBergsten
 45.38 Yoshi-San
 54.70 Bogdan
 4:53.17 Matthew Anderson
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF muchacho
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 31.26 the super cuber
 33.31 Iggy
 42.46 Mark Boyanowski
 49.36 Daniel Lin
 1:02.48 EDDDY
 1:03.91 CyanSandwich
 1:08.27 Torch
 1:15.75 MatsBergsten
 1:39.01 h2f
 1:55.96 Yoshi-San
 3:42.39 Bogdan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:34.29 the super cuber
 7:12.61 Daniel Lin
 7:59.91 EDDDY
 8:12.55 MatsBergsten
10:19.23 Torch
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

13:04.71 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

20/23 (55:59)  Iggy
21/33 (37:55)  the super cuber
9/10 (45:10)  EDDDY
6/8 (32:51)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 5:44)  h2f
1/2 (12:36)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 55.32 Torch
 2:00.00 TcubesAK
 3:49.75 kbrune
 DNF Yoshi-San
 DNF the super cuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 57.92 Yoshi-San
 58.12 EDDDY
 59.79 the super cuber
 1:02.23 cuberkid10
 1:13.41 FastCubeMaster
 1:27.33 Basil Herold
 1:42.30 Tx789
 1:42.65 asacuber
 1:44.69 Bogdan
 1:45.87 h2f
 1:53.16 mafergut
 2:10.70 kbrune
 2:24.42 TcubesAK
 2:50.40 MatsBergsten
 2:58.69 Shaky Hands
 3:04.91 RyuKagamine
 3:05.11 One Wheel
 3:42.47 muchacho
 DNF Torch
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:33.39 Yoshi-San
 2:46.02 cuberkid10
 2:52.10 the super cuber
 2:55.20 EDDDY
 2:58.40 Torch
 3:21.13 FastCubeMaster
 4:51.82 Bogdan
 4:58.40 h2f
 5:21.74 TcubesAK
 5:31.53 kbrune
 5:43.35 asacuber
 6:52.47 RyuKagamine
 7:21.50 Shaky Hands
 8:01.61 mafergut
 8:40.69 One Wheel
*Skewb*(25)

 3.53 Cale S
 3.81 Jbacboy
 5.01 pantu2000
 5.77 Basil Herold
 5.90 TcubesAK
 6.74 Iggy
 6.76 the super cuber
 7.02 cuberkid10
 7.93 Tx789
 7.95 asacuber
 8.01 Ordway Persyn
 8.05 EDDDY
 8.08 ichcubegern
 8.11 AlphaSheep
 8.62 FastCubeMaster
 9.41 Bogdan
 9.50 MLGCubez
 9.56 Torch
 11.47 Yoshi-San
 12.28 mafergut
 14.39 h2f
 17.91 muchacho
 23.65 RyuKagamine
 24.95 kbrune
 27.51 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 9.37 Iggy
 12.85 the super cuber
 15.67 Torch
 24.89 Tx789
 DNF Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(25)

 4.79 EDDDY
 5.12 FastCubeMaster
 5.58 cuberkid10
 5.65 MFCuber
 5.82 Iggy
 5.86 the super cuber
 5.88 pantu2000
 5.95 TcubesAK
 7.76 MLGCubez
 7.84 Yoshi-San
 8.00 Torch
 8.04 ichcubegern
 8.11 Tx789
 8.15 asacuber
 9.30 Ordway Persyn
 9.35 YoAkshYo
 10.75 partyjp
 12.06 Jbacboy
 12.70 joeydunn22
 12.79 kbrune
 13.74 AlphaSheep
 13.81 mafergut
 23.76 RyuKagamine
 23.86 JFCuber
 43.27 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:46.06 Torch
 1:58.88 the super cuber
 1:59.54 EDDDY
 2:10.71 Dene
 2:17.47 Ordway Persyn
 2:40.17 Tx789
 3:01.28 Bogdan
 3:04.99 TcubesAK
 3:37.27 mafergut
 4:11.46 RyuKagamine
 4:38.20 kbrune
*Square-1*(16)

 11.63 Raptor56
 13.62 uyneb2000
 15.15 Iggy
 17.14 Cale S
 17.47 cuberkid10
 17.74 EDDDY
 20.68 the super cuber
 23.56 ichcubegern
 28.01 CyanSandwich
 29.36 Tx789
 32.91 Jbacboy
 34.50 Torch
 39.60 FastCubeMaster
 42.15 Yoshi-San
 52.97 Bogdan
 55.55 asacuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

27 Mark Boyanowski
32 Daniel Lin
34 CyanSandwich
35 Torch
35 arbivara
35 AlphaSheep
36 Bogdan
45 Yoshi-San
45 h2f
45 kbrune
45 muchacho
47 the super cuber
50 FastCubeMaster
53 Shaky Hands
56 TcubesAK
60 One Wheel
DNF  RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

406 the super cuber
311 Torch
310 EDDDY
305 Iggy
273 cuberkid10
257 Yoshi-San
223 FastCubeMaster
210 Tx789
187 Jbacboy
187 TcubesAK
186 Bogdan
182 asacuber
169 Basil Herold
167 pantu2000
161 h2f
155 ichcubegern
148 kbrune
145 Ordway Persyn
142 Cale S
135 MatsBergsten
131 Mark Boyanowski
126 Dene
118 mafergut
113 CyanSandwich
107 uyneb2000
102 G2013
97 RyuKagamine
92 AlphaSheep
89 MLGCubez
83 Shaky Hands
67 YoAkshYo
66 muchacho
66 MFCuber
54 partyjp
51 Daniel Lin
45 WACWCA
43 MarcelP
43 arbivara
42 One Wheel
35 joeydunn22
30 Jason Green
25 Lapinsavant
23 JFCuber
22 rishirs321
20 Raptor56
17 JoshuaStacker
16 Matthew Anderson
15 username...
15 TheSilverBeluga
12 QUASAR
10 GhostBear53
4 DF1229


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2016)

180 and 12th place... aiming for top 10!
also 2nd place in 2bld wut


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2016)

*3x3:* 15.95, 17.02, 15.82, (15.39), (17.02) = 16.26
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:06.65, (47.80), 57.99, 54.03 = 59.56
*5x5:* (1:40.89), 1:50.84, (1:52.12), 1:46.04, 1:45.72 = 1:47.53
*6x6:* 2:54.03, 3:12.94, (2:48.97), (DNF), 3:06.92 = 3:04.63
*7x7:* 4:40.36, 4:31.27, 4:36.04, (4:30.07), (4:52.39) = 4:35.89
*OH:* 29.48, (26.39), 29.32, 27.19, (29.90) = 28.66
*Megaminx:* (2:01.88), 2:12.70, (2:26.03), 2:04.07, 2:15.35 = 2:10.71


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 26, 2016)

Yay 1st place in the second week I competed in


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 28, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Yay 1st place in the second week I competed in


Nice! GJ


----------



## the super cuber (May 2, 2016)

th


rishirs321 said:


> Nice! GJ


thanks!


----------

